# Laser Disc REVIVAL



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

I am on a personal mission. to keep the laser disc firmat alive and viable. I once had acess too a laser disc player and discs years ago when i was younger and was completley amazed by it.

that amazement while i'm older hasn't changed. my thoughts and enjoyments of the laser disc format still go on strong today https://19216801.onl/ https://routerlogin.uno/.

I look forward to reaquireing some equipment and disc soon. and i'm very excited abotu the idea of wathcing some laser disc nestalgia


----------

